# Stupid girl at college rant



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

So I had a lecture in college today with a guest speaker from the charity EducAid in Sierra Leone. The speaker was talking about what her charity does for the people of Sierra Leone, more specifically the woman and girls. She first spoke about how poor everyone is etc, then she began to speak about the injustices that happen as a norm to women, like female genital mutilation and forced marriages etc. Then this girl a few rows back from me started saying how that's fine because it's their culture and that we only think it's wrong because we come from a western culture where we see it as wrong, but we have no right to judge that or say it's wrong because that's their culture. She said we should ask the people what they think and respect their choices. The speaker was a little taken aback by this but tried to explain how it's different because the people only see it as the norm and go along with it because they've been impressed to think that way. How girls as young as 8 have their clitoris removed because society thinks women shouldn't receive any pleasure from sex and will be uncontrollable if they are not "circumcised". How a uncircumcised woman would be seen as dirty and a ***** so they have no choice but to have this mutilation done if they want to get married and be able to survive in society. Also how she once had to rescue a 14 year old girl who had run away 5 times from her "husband" of 35 because her family forced her to marry him as he offered them a pair of flip flops that would cost the equivalent of a pound in British money. This was only a few of the things the speaker spoke about to try to make this girl realise what was going on. But the girl was adamant that as that's their culture, that's fine. The speaker asked her if she saw a woman being beaten in the street, would she just ignore it? And the girl said it depends on the culture. Everyone in the audience was shocked. I was very upset by her comments. How can she even say those things? Saying that if the girls didn't want it done , they wouldn't do it. Does she not realise how opression works? How women in that culture are treated like dirt. Told from the day they're born that they're a disappointment and worthless. How they're not as good as boys and never will be. It disgusted me that a fellow female could be so ignorant. I literally wanted to to stand up and say something but by social anxiety stopped me. It was clear most of the people in the room felt the same way though, which was good at least.Sorry for such a long rant. I'm just so angered by the ignorance of some people.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I am not only taken aback and horrified, i am also thoroughly disgusted at the ignorance of this chick. Maybe if some of that happened to her it'd change her tune. Now I AM NOT suggesting or wishing anything that horrible on her, I'm just saying that someone should ask "what if that were you or one of your female family members?" She should hypothetically take a walk in their shoes before she spews that ignorant nonsense.


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

I know. I was so shocked at her comments. Her idea that we shouldn't intervene because that's their culture is just outrageous. I get that we shouldn't take away a countries culture but there's a huge difference between culture and injustice.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh I'd love to slap some sense into her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

Mention rape culture to her and how it is becoming the norm here in the u.s. And watch her reaction.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

I've never spoken to her before or I would've said something like that. It's ridiculous. I'd understand the ignorance more from a dumb man who can't really put himself in the same shoes, and even then that's still hard to understand, but from a fellow woman is just sickening.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

There is so much for people to learn. I know I am not the best at it. Sitting on tumblr and realizing just how problematic certain actions or statements are is mind-blowing. We laugh about "Social Justice Warriors," but I feel fortunate to hear people that I've never heard before thanks to that platform. 

Anyway, I was in an anthro class when I was in undergrad. The professor referred to 'female genital mutilation,' and a grad student jumped in and said, "Female genital cutting... we should not be bias." It was interesting because the professor recognized the point. It did lead to an incredible discussion of academia, colonization and the White western world. This girl clearly was fighting back and saying things that would make me (and everyone else) uncomfortable; however, there is a major fight against Western colonization. It is not easy to decide where you stand in regards to something as complicated as colonization. White people "saving" others based on White Western cultural practices are colonizing.

I think this student could benefit from reading about the personal experiences and work being done by women in that culture and from that place. Instead of supporting an organization that erases the voices of the oppressed, directly listening to those voices and contributing to those women can help and feel better when you are wrestling with the issues of colonization.

Please note that I am not using this as a way to agree with this person. I do not agree. However, I have watched groups like FEMEN walk naked out front of mosques in the name of "Muslim liberation." It offended, aggravated and separated White Western feminists from the women that wanted and chose and proudly wore the coverings as dictated by their faith. It was an example of "White feminism" instead of "intersectional feminism." These examples make you question so much because the voices of people who are oppressed are so frequently erased-- unless it is some infomercial where pictures are flashed.

Your frustration (and absolute horror) is completely justified. I am sure you know this, but I wanted to be clear since I know my post brings up a lot of grey areas. I do not want you to think I am claiming you (or anyone else in this thread) is doing something wrong or being a bad person. I don't think that at all.


----------



## Persian_boy (Mar 16, 2014)

To be fair, her comment is a very worldly and respectful one...just not in this scenario. 

It would be appropriate if the speaker was talking about a culture's diet (eating bugs, placing divine importance in cows, etc.). I think the girl missed the ball when the speaker was trying to explain it to her. And that chick went against her own words, "if the girls didn't want it done, they wouldn't do it." A lot of societies are male-dominant and women have very little power. So how can a woman speak against something without fear of reprisal? And how can someone who is brainwashed into believe "such is the way of life," when they haven't been exposed to a better life? So yeah, the girl either loved to argue and go against the norm just to get a rise out of people, or she is misguided. Not something you'd announce to the whole room though. lol. She is not going to have any friends.


----------



## ArborWeek (Feb 18, 2014)

The whole "It's just their culture" excuse is total bologna. These women are being oppressed and mutilated and she sits back and makes excuses for it. The fact of the matter remains that some cultures are more civilized than others. I think one important thing to note is that they're not less civilized us because they're bad people, it's because of the corrupt leaders of that country that actually make these kinds of acts the norm. I think, going off of this point, we also need to realize that male genital mutilation is just as uncivilized and backwards as female genital mutilation is. The U.S. needs to outlaw male genital mutilation.


----------



## ohmyhi (Jun 18, 2013)

I understand the want to say that 'it's their culture, let them be'. But the thing is thanks to science we know now more than we've ever known. I do believe that we're heading towards the worst in how we in first world countries (as in technology is taking us over and we're becoming disconnected with the natural world) are living but its nothing compared to other countries. In Africa some groups of people believe that a man affected with HIV/AIDS can be cured if he has sex with virgins. Other groups believe that you cannot be beautiful and a women unless young girls go out and have sex. Or like animal sacrifice, we know it does nothing but torture those animals. 
Ugh I can see your frustration but this girl cannot get it through her thick head of the real problems. That's also the problem with the fact that it doesn't affect our society. It would have been nice to say 'Well everyone in this room has decided that we need to circumcise the women, and you'll be the first to have it done.' Although someone might say that's threatening someone but that would be a way of maybe getting the point across. 

Anywho I feel like ranting now just because of this person lol


----------

